

Census ‘faked’ 2012 election jobs report - JumpCrisscross
http://nypost.com/2013/11/18/census-faked-2012-election-jobs-report/

======
tedunangst
_To cite just one instance, the Fed is targeting the curtailment of its so-
called quantitative easing money-printing /bond-buying fiasco to the
unemployment rate for which Census provided the false information._

This is an odd conclusion to the article. The Census Bureau is supposedly
artificially lowering the unemployment rate. The QE "fiasco" will end when
unemployment gets low enough. So shouldn't the author be happy that the fiasco
will be over sooner rather than later?

------
JumpCrisscross
"'We have no reason to believe that there was a systematic manipulation of the
data described in media reports,' the Census Bureau said today...

The House Oversight and Government Reform Committee, which has jurisdiction
over the Census Bureau, announced it will open an inquiry into the matter...

Jack Welch, the former chief executive officer of General Electric Co. who
charged in October 2012 that the unemployment report had been manipulated to
help President Barack Obama’s re-election effort, declined through his
assistant to comment on the latest allegations."

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-19/labor-department-
sa...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-19/labor-department-says-it-
contacted-commerce-on-jobs-charges-1-.html)

------
shaldengeki
It is highly likely that this story is false.

[https://twitter.com/steveliesman/status/402915551204638720](https://twitter.com/steveliesman/status/402915551204638720)

------
mistercow
I'm not sure if this belongs on HN in the first place, but it certainly needs
a better source than a tabloid.

------
JohnTHaller
The New York Post is the Fox News of New York daily newspapers, so this should
be taken with a salt lick until it's verified by another source.

